# Wheel Refurb...



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

Can anyone recomend me a wheel refurbishment place in the south west, im in torpoint/plymouth area?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Have you tried the local chips away?


----------



## Scooba (Apr 25, 2008)

*wicked wheels*

wicked wheels crawley west sussex @manor royal estate.

I went there on saturday what a set up they do approx 250 wheels a week mainly high end stuff but at £55 plus vat per wheel its so worth it

They acid strip the paint then bead blast every surface then hot powder coat the rim with a hybrid epoxy polyester powder .Then they spray the rim with a high quality water based silver then bake it to cure then to finish they laquer it stove it again then refit your tyres and balance the wheel

Fantastic job by a great bunch of lads 100 % recommended


----------



## Drunken Master (Apr 20, 2008)

Interested in this myself.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> Have you tried the local chips away?


Are chip's away any good?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Scooba said:


> wicked wheels crawley west sussex @manor royal estate.
> 
> I went there on saturday what a set up they do approx 250 wheels a week mainly high end stuff but at £55 plus vat per wheel its so worth it
> 
> ...


what a well written advert, do you do the marketing for wicked wheels too? :thumb:


----------



## Belleair302 (May 9, 2007)

These guys are in Exeter but worth speaking to:

Wheelmates Ltd
6, Mamhead Business Units
Silverton Road
Exeter
Devon
EX2 8HE

Tel 01392 829922 

or 

Mob 07852926324


----------



## Andy B (Feb 3, 2007)

My car is in the body shop at the moment having a full re-paint, ive also decided to have the wheels re-furbed at the same time.

Fine Finish
54 Valley Road
Plymouth
PL7 1RF
01752 331123

Ive been quoted £50.00 per wheel, and been assured they will come out as new. I should have my car back in a few weeks so ill let you know on the quality of work. :thumb:


----------



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

Cool looking forward to seeing the results as thats a good price and very close!


----------

